# National Say Something Nice Day!



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 1, 2016)

_


Ironically, it's my parents' 31 years today.


*Have you tried the ... 

Say Something Nice Challenge? 
*

_


----------



## Boofy (Jun 1, 2016)

I wish I could pull off pink like that guy. He is popping in that shirt/goat combination.


----------



## Teb (Jun 1, 2016)

Is the guy in the middle a Transformer in mid change ya think? That tattoo on his arm looks like a Decepticon symbol.....


----------

